# 50G community tank videos



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank and nice vids too


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome tank and such beautiful rams.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks great. 
Those are some BIG cardinals ya got n there too.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks guys for the comments  Yeah cardinals are big haha...


----------



## iluvfsh (Nov 5, 2010)

I love your rams...their beautiful. What other occupants do you have besides them and the loaches? I ask, 
because I am starting over my tank from scratch and thinking of what to put in mine when it's ready.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks!  There are cardinal tetras, female bettas, corydoras, fly fox algae eater, cherry barbs, endlers, rainbows....



iluvfsh said:


> I love your rams...their beautiful. What other occupants do you have besides them and the loaches? I ask,
> because I am starting over my tank from scratch and thinking of what to put in mine when it's ready.


----------

